# Homepod sur apple tv éteinte



## titigrou (21 Novembre 2021)

Hello,

Je me pose la question d'acheter une paire de homepod mini pour remplacer l'ampli et les deux enceintes pour la télé dans le salon.
Je me demandais si une fois appairée à l'apple TV, est-ce que je peux m'en servir pour diffuser la musique de mon macbook pro sur ces deux homepod dans le salon, même si l'apple TV est éteinte!

Merci pour votre aide!
Antoine


----------



## esales (21 Novembre 2021)

Oui, sans problème. Elles fonctionnent en mode autonome avec Siri ou en Airplay avec une source compatible.


----------



## titigrou (21 Novembre 2021)

D'accord! Merci! J'ai lu pas mal de trucs qui disaient le contraire c'est pour ça!


----------

